# Catastrophic End To The Sweet Life



## Hooked (16/3/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...03-15_catastrophic-end-to-the-sweet-life.html
15 March 2021

"The largest New Zealand-owned vape company, VAPO, believes the Ministry of Health’s proposal to ban sweeteners in e-liquids will cause “catastrophic disruption” for those Kiwis relying on them to successfully transition from smoking to much less harmful and less expensive vaping.
As well as mass migration back to cigarettes, VAPO fears the move will wipe out New Zealand’s local, independent vape industry and hundreds of jobs.

VAPO(1) and Alt New Zealand co-owners, Jonathan Devery and Ben Pryor, are now calling on Health Minister Andrew Little, Associate Health Minister Ayesha Verrall, and Small Business Minister Stuart Nash to closely assess the final vaping regulations for their health and economic impacts when they come back to Cabinet for authorisation by the end of June.

VAPO has submitted its feedback on the Ministry’s draft vaping regulations. The company is now encouraging others in the industry, vapers, and smokefree champions to do the same by 5.00pm on Monday, 15 March.

The move comes on top of the proposed flavour ban which will see general retailers - such as supermarkets, service stations and convenience stores – only allowed to sell the three flavours of mint, menthol and tobacco from 11 August..."

Reactions: Informative 8 | Useful 1


----------



## fbb1964 (16/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## fbb1964 (17/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (17/3/21)

fbb1964 said:


> View attachment 225159



@fbb1964 and not only that, but supermarkets target kids (and adults like me!) with their array of sweets and chocolates at the tills. THAT should be banned!!!! Sugar is harmful - not the artificial sweeteners which are found in vape juice.
The world has gone mad!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

